# Trouble with bowel movements



## Jill815 (Dec 12, 2013)

I've switched Tucker (2 y/o) from Eukanuba for Chi's to Merrick. I was originally feeding him Merrick when I adopted him, but the vet wanted him on Euk for dental health, but after doing some research here, I decided I'd rather have him back on the Merrick, which I'd loved for my rattie. Her coat was so pretty and she lost the eye stains while I was feeding her Merrick. Anyway.....Tucker has strained to poop no matter which brand I've fed him. He's a pretty prolific pooper, but I can hear him straining (I don't know whether the "clicking" sound I'm hearing is coming from his butt or his mouth....sorry for being so graphic).

I moisten the kibble. I did try adding some can Merrick when I was originally feeding it to him, with no change. Is there something else I should add to his diet? He gets green beans as a treat a few times a day, no people food. Tucker needs to lose a pound. Does he need cod liver? Some sort of oil? My chi pup (7 months) does not have the same problems.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

We use pumpkin for pooping issues. We also feed them a baby carrot a day which helps but we were told that by the vet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with you--between the Merrick and Eukanuba, I would definitely choose Merrick. Try some coconut oil. I just let Lulu lick some off a spoon or put a bit in her bowl.


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

If you can, you might want to do a quick check on the poop, assuming you are picking up with a plastic bag. You can observe, via a quick visual and tactile examination, whether the poop is: very dry, very hard, consistent in color. Making sure your dog drinks enough water might be helpful. 

Having raised human children in our earlier years, there is nothing gross about observing quantity and quality of bowel movements. This is an important health indicator, and you are being a good 'parent' by paying attention.


----------



## Jill815 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not sure how to get him to drink more. He's a 2 time a day pee'er, though it's a pretty long steady stream. I put enough water in his food that his kibble floats and he consumes it all. Since I'm trying to get his weight down, do I need to concern myself with the sugar in carrots or pumpkin?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja has the same issues lately I give him probiotics twice a day and slippery elm at supper the probiotics help him digest the food better and the slippery elm lubricates his stool.


----------

